# Cut off dying or dead leaves?



## Czilla9000 (Apr 28, 2014)

Hi everyone,

For some reason I can't find an "El Natural" answer to this anywhere - do you cut off dying or dead leaves or let them be in a NPT?

Thanks!


----------



## jrIL (Apr 23, 2005)

I cut them.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Are the leaves dying from old age? Any photos of them?


----------



## SBS (Feb 26, 2013)

There shouldn't be many dying from "old age" unless something is going on that they don't like.

But I remove all damaged leaves too, before they even attempt to die.


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

Aren't we supposed to tear them off by folding then back vs cutting them. Doesn't that typically heal better and promote growth.


----------



## atc84 (May 18, 2013)

Tugg said:


> Aren't we supposed to tear them off by folding then back vs cutting them. Doesn't that typically heal better and promote growth.


This reminds me of how it's recommended to tear lettuce leaves, instead of cutting them to keep them from turning brown faster. Something to do with the cellulose, probably because cutting damages the cells, causing faster decay.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Hmm, I've never heard of that before and I can't say I've really paid that much attention to the difference in healing between the two methods of pruning. I always thought it didn't really matter much if it plants were torn or cut. Plants seem to die back to the node either way for me. Have you guys noticed a difference?


----------



## Czilla9000 (Apr 28, 2014)

It's brown leaves from a pygmy chain sword - The LFS grew them emergent so the emergent leaf form is dying off. 

Also have some funky leaves in a Java fern. Can't figure out if it's sporing or dying. 

Would it be bad to let them be? The tank is a pain to maneuver in and I'm klutzy.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I don't think it would hurt the ferns to let them be. The older ratty looking leaves usually just form a baby java fern somewhere along the leaf when left alone.

Yep emersed leaf die off is a problem with sword plants in particular. Seems unavoidable.


----------



## walzon1 (Feb 24, 2014)

I have read that letting them die off naturally is a good natural source of potassium in a NPT, can't remember exactly where I read it though.


----------

